# have you seen this



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.suarezbullskennels.com/index.htm

im not knocking the guy but the pocket pit thing is a little weird to me. wouldnt they just be like a birth defect or something like a dwarf or something? i mean saffy is a compact pit ( atleast thats what they call her around my way ) but she was one of the smallest out of her litter, her bother is like 100lbs and the average was around 78lbs. do you think theres any health problems involved with them being this tiny and stocky?


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

cute, but i dont want a "munchkin" lol, im sure those are waaay expensive and your only getting half a dog lol, but hey you see somthin new everyday.

how did they do that btw? take to "dwarfism" dogs and make a dwarfism litter? thats crazy


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i think its an insalt calling them a pitbull. not even close to the standard. i find that look soo ugly


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i thnk he should capitalize on them as "miniature bullys" like the min pin.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*minis*

I looked for the picture on the linked websites for the "bully babes" (tee hee no offense!) but couldn't find it.???


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Not sure what to think there...... we know a local "breeder" that has started his own bloodline and his dogs get 12 inches Max and 50+ pounds. We don't know what he bred with to get something that small, but when we found out just the size of them we said no thanks. That just does not seem like it could be healthy in the least. The do somewhat look like AmStaffs, imho


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

those on the website dont look like there more then 40 lbs or so,might be the pics tho


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

he calls them pocket bullys but still i just dont get why.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You know these bully breeders are calling their dogs all kindsa stuff...
I wouldn't buy one, but I think they're cute!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The top left dog, "Senpay" looks like a French Bulldog in the face almost.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i really like the "pocket" bullies, not even gonna look at the price though. i actually like most if not all of his dogs.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think they are really cute! But I def wouldn't pay for one or call it a APBT but they are cute as Heck though! maybe if there was one in the shelter of if someone wanted to give me one I might take it


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having one like "Chilli Pepper": http://www.suarezbullskennels.com/females/chilli_pepper.htm


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That right there is my main issue with the American Bully deal. If you show ABKC, and you're breeding for those dippy toplines, fiddle fronts, domed heads, etc etc etc., then why are you still calling them APBTs? Is it simply marketing, as people have protested to me? ("don't nobody know what an ambully is" [so I wont be able to sell my pups like I'd like]) Or do they really believe that those dogs meet the standard for the APBT?

12 breedings of their own, huh? Business must be good. Wish I cared so little for the breed that I could pimp it like that.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

A couple of them look like they have some kind of bulldog in them, like english bulldog or something.
I just love how he calls them "THE ULTIMATE PIT BULL TERRIER"
They are nowhere close to the standards of a real APBT. Not my style of dog, cute, but not for me.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*theres a reason for that*


Carriana said:


> The top left dog, "Senpay" looks like a French Bulldog in the face almost.


*theres a reason for that*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

There isn't a "pocket"s sized dog in any of the pictures I saw!!!!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

maybe they have really big pockets...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

With all the litters they're pumping out, no doubt. :angeldevi


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

And "Paki" looks like the worlds largest chihuahua!

LMAO

Too true about the big pockets. Did you see the number of dogs they had in their kennel?!?! Ridiculous!


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

did anyone see the female paki lol she so cute i want paki


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

http://www.suarezbullskennels.com/males/gargoyle.htm

Look at the tale on that dog... reall short just like an english bull dog... if that doesnt answer the question I dont know what does. The tail even curls.


----------



## lusopitbull (Apr 12, 2008)

Carriana said:


> The top left dog, "Senpay" looks like a French Bulldog in the face almost.


you are completly right

cane76
i agree with you


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

TheBoss said:


> http://www.suarezbullskennels.com/males/gargoyle.htm
> 
> Look at the tale on that dog... reall short just like an english bull dog... if that doesnt answer the question I dont know what does. The tail even curls.


how can ppls calll there dogs APBT?? when clearly there dogs dont follow the standard? i just dont understand i look at there dogs and think uses are idiots that is not an APBT ??

makes me angry when i see "THE BEST APBT" or "THE ULTIMATE APBT"

thanks aaron


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't quite understand this breed. Why do they call them an apbt?


----------

